# Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen



## InnereRuhe (7. August 2017)

Schönen Guten Abend,
  ich bin Angelanfänger und hätte für meinen anstehenden Angeltrip gerne ein paar Tipps und Empfehlungen. Bitte nehmt mir meine Ahnungslosigkeit und möglicherweise ein grad an Naivität nicht übel. Meine einzigen Angelerfahrungen bestehen aus einem Tagesausflug mit einem mittel erfahrenen Angler.
  Was ich vorhabe:
  Ein 4-Tägigen Ausflug an einen See in den Niederlanden an dem es (angeblich [FONT=&quot][/FONT] ) Aal, Karpfen, Brasse, Barsch, Schleie und Hecht geben soll.
  Ich möchte gerne Spinnfischen.

  Was ich suche:
  Eine Spinnroute: hier wäre ich sehr dankbar über kauf Empfehlungen. Da ich jetzt kein favorisierten Zielfisch habe, wäre wohl eine „Allrounder“ Angelrute am besten.
  Köder: Welche Köder könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

  Ich hätte zudem noch gerne Tipps zur Montage.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Angel so „einzustellen“ dass ich trotzdem dann nach Belieben zwischen Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner etc. hin und her wechseln kann ohne an gewichten, Vorfach etc. was ändern muss?

  Gerne lass ich mir auch sagen konzentrier dich am besten nur auf eine „Sache“ erstmal und zwar: …

  Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausdrücken können und würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  InnereRuhe


----------



## j0hN (7. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*

Hallo,
Hast du ggf. noch etwas mehr Input. Wie tief ist der See, angelt ihr vom Boot, ist der See klar oder eher trüb, gibt's Seerosenfelder...oder einfach den Namen vielleicht war schon wer da.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## InnereRuhe (7. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*

"Der See ist teilweise mit einem Schilfgürtel versehen, der Grund fällt langsam ab."

Ist der Het Hilgelo See.

Werden aber ggf. noch weiter fahren...

Angeln vom Ufer aus


----------



## angler1996 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*

welchen Fisch würdest  Du denn am liebsten fangen|kopfkrat


----------



## InnereRuhe (7. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> welchen Fisch würdest  Du denn am liebsten fangen|kopfkrat


Haha, den Fisch der am erfolgversprechenden ist ;-)


----------



## wobbler68 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*

Hallo

Ich würde dir eine 2,7m Spinnrute,mit 20-40 gr Wurfgewicht oder max.60gr Wurfgewicht  ans Herz legen.
Zur Not kannst du damit auch Wurm,Made,Mais,Köderfisch anbieten.
Eine genaue Rutenempfehlung kann ich dir nicht geben,meine 
Spinnruten sind schon etwas älter.


Damit kannst du alle Köder auswerfen. Wobbler,Spinner,Gummifische,Blinker usw. geht alles .Und einen 20 cm Barsch oder 1m Hecht bekommst du damit auch an Land.#6


Und so eine Rute verzeiht auch mal Fehler beim Drill.Mit einer weicheren Rute kann man einen Fisch nicht so gut kontrollieren.Das fällt mit einer mittleren  Rute deutlich leichter.

Montage ist einfach.Hauptschur - Wirbel - Stahlvorfach - Köder

Und bei Festsitzenden Köder immer daran denken,das er beim ziehen/lösen dir entgegenfliegen kann.|bigeyes
Passiert oft bei Schilf usw. am Ufer.


----------



## InnereRuhe (8. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*

Hierzu fragen:

Was zählt alles zum summierten Wurfgewicht ? Gewichte + Köder ?

Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Spinnrute kaufen will, kann ich dann daran alle geläufigen Angelrollen montieren ? 


mir fallen bestimmt später noch weitere fragen ein  aber vielen dank fürs erste


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*



InnereRuhe schrieb:


> Hierzu fragen:
> 
> Was zählt alles zum summierten Wurfgewicht ? Gewichte + Köder ?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

zum "Wurfgewicht" zählt alles, was Du wirfst. Hat die Rute z.B. ein Wurfgewicht von 20-60 Gramm, so liegt das optimale Wurfgewicht bei so 40 Gramm, also bei 60 Gramm würde ich nicht mehr voll durchziehen. Aber, manchmal sind die Angaben auf den Ruten nicht richtig.
Bei der Rolle solltest Du darauf achten, dass sie zusammen mit der Rute eine halbwegs ausgewogene Einheit bildet, also nicht zu kopf- oder hecklastig ist, denn das ist bei stundenlangem Spinnfischen nicht schön und kann einem die Freude daran vergällen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## wobbler68 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*

Grade bei Spinnruten es wichtig sie zusammen mit einer Rolle,am besten im Laden, zu testen.
Eine andere Rolle daran schrauben und man denkt man hat eine andere Rute in der Hand.

*Wie Lajos1 schrieb :*....Rute eine halbwegs ausgewogene Einheit bildet, also nicht zu kopf- oder hecklastig ist, denn das ist bei stundenlangem Spinnfischen nicht schön und kann einem die Freude daran vergällen.

Bringt wenn es nicht zusammen passt Schulter/Rückenschmerzen.:c
Am besten wäre ein Angler der dich beim Einkauf beraten kann.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Bringt wenn es nicht zusammen passt Schulter/Rückenschmerzen.:c
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Angler9999 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*

Hallo,
schön wäre auch zu wissen wie hoch dein Anfangsbudget ist.
(Rute nicht Route...>)

Du wirst hier als Allroundspinnrute die Sänger ProT Black Spin, die DAM Effzett Serie und die Shimano  Vengeance Ruten genannt bekommen.

Da es viele ähnliche Fragen gibt kannst du auch hier dazu viel nachlesen.

Als Rolle gibt es die 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000, 6000er Größen Serien.
Ich denke für dich kommt eine 3000er oder 4000er in betracht. Die 4000er reicht auch als Beginnrolle für Karpfen. Hier kannst du dich einlesen. Es gibt viele solcher Fragen und Antworten.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328847


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328988
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320190&page=5

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329710

... und weitere...


----------



## InnereRuhe (8. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum "Wurfgewicht" zählt alles, was Du wirfst. Hat die Rute z.B. ein Wurfgewicht von 20-60 Gramm, so liegt das optimale Wurfgewicht bei so 40 Gramm, also bei 60 Gramm würde ich nicht mehr voll durchziehen. Aber, manchmal sind die Angaben auf den Ruten nicht richtig.



Sorry, möglicherweise bin ich schwer von verstand. |uhoh:
Aber was werfe ich denn alles ?
Zählt das vorfach dazu ?


----------



## j0hN (8. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*



InnereRuhe schrieb:


> Sorry, möglicherweise bin ich schwer von verstand. |uhoh:
> Aber was werfe ich denn alles ?
> Zählt das vorfach dazu ?


Köder + ggf. Blei und Pose. Beim Spinnfischen also nur der Köder. Vorfach und Wirbel sind jedenfalls in dem Gewichtsbereich von 60gr. völlig zu vernachlässigen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*

Hallo InnereRuhe,

Du fragtest ja, ob Gewichte und Köder dazugehören. Darauf bezog sich meine Äußerung, dass alles zählt. Natürlich spielt ein Vorfach, welches so 2-4 Gramm wiegt bei Wurfgewichten von 20-60 Gramm keine Rolle.
Aber nochmal, bei einer Rute mit z.B. 20-60 Gramm Wurfgewicht würde ich mit einen 60 Gramm Köder nicht mehr voll durchziehen. Eine alte Regel besagt: man zählt das untere und das obere Wurfgewicht zusammen und teilt durch 2, dann hat man das optimale Wurfgewicht. Stimmt annähernd (zumindest meistens, denn wie schon erwähnt sind die Angaben nicht immer richtig).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## InnereRuhe (9. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich würde dir eine 2,7m Spinnrute,mit 20-40 gr Wurfgewicht oder max.60gr Wurfgewicht  ans Herz legen.
> Zur Not kannst du damit auch Wurm,Made,Mais,Köderfisch anbieten.
> ...




Hi, ich habe aufgrun davon und den von Angler9999 genannten links mir was zusammengestellt. Wäre nett wenn ihr das mal beurteilen könntet. Wie ihr sicher merkt hatte ich bei meiner ersten eigenen Angel nicht vor ultra viel auszugeben.

* 1.Ruten:*
*Shimano Vengeance BX *
oder
*Shimano Vengeance BX Sea Bass*

Wobei ich mir hier bei der Länge nicht sicher bin 2,70m erscheint mir schon sehr lang und länger als bei anderen empfehlungen. Außerdem bin ich mir beim wurfgewicht nicht sicher. 20-40gr. erscheint mir auch sehr schwer, wenn ich dann nach passenden Ködern schaue scheinen die mir riesig zusein ;-) weiß nicht ob eine nummer kleiner vllt besser für mich ist ?


*2. Rolle*
*Daiwa Ninja A Angelrollen*
Wohl in der 2500A ausführung.


*3.Schnur*
*Kogha Allround-Schnur BRAIDED Tru Power*
Welcher durchmesser und welche Tr.-Kr ?
bzw. würdet ihr mir eine andere Schnur empfehlen ?


*4.Vorfach*
*Kogha Diamondsteel Stahlvorfach zum Spinnfischen*
auch hier wäre meine Frage nach der Tr.-Kr.




Ansonsten möchte ich mich schonmal für die vorherigen antworten bedanken.
Bitte schreibt hierzu was ihr meint und sagt ruhig bescheid wenn ich auf dem weg bin am falschen ende zu sparen.


MfG


----------



## j0hN (9. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*

Ich würde ne 60gr. Rute (auch wenn die Angaben oft nicht stimmen heisst es ja nicht, dass du drunter nichts mehr werfen kannst, aber du brauchst halt etwas Power für Hechte) nehmen und wenn's vom Ufer aus sein soll ist 2,70m schon ne gute Länge. Damit hast ne brauchbare wurfweite und kannst die Fische beim landen besser von Hindernissen fern halten.
Zu dem Zubehör kann ich zwar nix sagen, aber für den Anfang wird's das schon tun...wenn du dich intensiver mit dem Thema beschäftigst wirst deine eigenen Vorlieben entwickeln und vorher viel Lehrgeld zahlen ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*



InnereRuhe schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir hier bei der Länge nicht sicher bin 2,70m erscheint mir schon sehr lang und länger als bei anderen empfehlungen. Außerdem bin ich mir beim wurfgewicht nicht sicher. 20-40gr. erscheint mir auch sehr schwer, wenn ich dann nach passenden Ködern schaue scheinen die mir riesig zusein ;-) weiß nicht ob eine nummer kleiner vllt besser für mich ist ?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## InnereRuhe (9. August 2017)

*AW: Anfänger Beratung Spinnfischen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> InnereRuhe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wobei ich mir hier bei der Länge nicht sicher bin 2,70m erscheint mir schon sehr lang und länger als bei anderen empfehlungen. Außerdem bin ich mir beim wurfgewicht nicht sicher. 20-40gr. erscheint mir auch sehr schwer, wenn ich dann nach passenden Ködern schaue scheinen die mir riesig zusein ;-) weiß nicht ob eine nummer kleiner vllt besser für mich ist ?
> ...


----------

